# Brasilia grandisca 1999



## Crin (Nov 15, 2020)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uhvim44vl7q1r56/20201115_165037.jpg?dl=0

Picked up this beauty yesterday. Didn't come with any portafilters sadly. Any recommendations on where to buy some?


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Crin said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/uhvim44vl7q1r56/20201115_165037.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Picked up this beauty yesterday. Didn't come with any portafilters sadly. Any recommendations on where to buy some?


As it has the E61 group head any portafilter working with E61 should be fine. Try to contact Brasilia just to be sure or locate a local dealer.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crin (Nov 15, 2020)

I thought the e61 had the lever. Had no idea this was the same!


----------

